
Hydroxychloroquine Update - 7d7n
https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/25/hydroxychloroquine-update/
======
jakeogh
Discussion of the paper when it was posted and promoted by various news
outlets:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23272222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23272222)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23273615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23273615)

------
holler
basically the most recent study of 96,000 people is alleged to be based on
fabricated data...

[https://defyccc.com/anti-hcq-paper-in-the-lancet-uses-
fabric...](https://defyccc.com/anti-hcq-paper-in-the-lancet-uses-fabricated-
data/)

~~~
twirlip
defyccc spews climate change denialist propaganda. Why should I put more
weight on an article from them than in The Lancet?

~~~
holler
that defyccc link was from a comment in the OP's post, there are other links
from the same source site:

[https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/24/doubts-
abo...](https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/24/doubts-about-that-
article-claiming-that-hydroxychloroquine-chloroquine-is-killing-people/)

[https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/25/hydroxychl...](https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/25/hydroxychloroquine-
update/)

------
jakeogh
An open letter to Mehra et al and The Lancet:
[https://zenodo.org/record/3865253](https://zenodo.org/record/3865253)

------
harry8
Link was more informative when the domain was andrewgelman.com

~~~
lonelappde
[https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/25/this-
contr...](https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/05/25/this-
controversial-hydroxychloroquine-paper-whats-lancet-gonna-do-about-it/)

Edit: Gelman has posted 3 articles on this topic in the past 2 days. (The guy
is prolific! He also publishes about 1 paper per month over his decades long
career)

Tangents:

What is all this?

> The beauty-and-sex-ratio research, the ovulation-and-voting research,
> embodied cognition, himmicanes, ESP, air rage, Bible Code, the celebrated
> work of Andrew Wakefield, the Evilicious guy, the gremlins dude—all peer-
> reviewed.

~~~
harry8
Laundry list of utterly bogus papers that were published and not retracted or
not due years where the authors probabky also doubled down on un-reproduceable
garbage.

Wakefield published papers on the link between vaccines and autism, do example
(I believe, mercifully not familiar with it),

